# I reached 48 years with my bride this morning



## Caseyboy (Feb 13, 2012)

Caseyboy submitted a new Article:

I reached 48 years with my bride this morning



> Today, Nancy and I reached a milestone. 48 years of being married. It's a little hard for me to fathom that, but it is real, and we both arrived at this threshold together this morning. As I look back on those years it stuns me to realize how much of the proverbial water has crossed under those many bridges we crossed getting to today. It has been a journey we both undertook together, initially, hand in hand, with smiles on our faces.
> 
> I took her with me through a fast-moving era of Rock and...


Read more about this article here...


----------



## youngridge (Apr 14, 2017)

Congratulations!!!


----------



## Caseyboy (Feb 13, 2012)

Thank you.


----------



## musketjim (Dec 7, 2011)

Congrats, the wife and I have been married 38. Guess we'll start working harder so we can catch you.


----------



## Caseyboy (Feb 13, 2012)

Thank you.


----------



## FrankW (Mar 10, 2012)

Congratulations!!!!!!  
I just bought and read the next installment of one of your books too!


----------



## Caseyboy (Feb 13, 2012)

Thanks, I hope you enjoy it. Which one did you get? The Avalon series is composed of three books.


----------



## FrankW (Mar 10, 2012)

I have the first two


----------

